

The FSF's statement on Windows 10 - Aoyagi
http://www.fsf.org/news/the-fsfs-statement-on-windows-10

======
scribscrob
>The Free Software Foundation urges everyone to reject Windows 10 and join us
in the world of free software.

no shit.

